# Christmas Opening Hours 2018 - AIB Insurance



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Our opening hours over the Christmas period will differ from our normal opening hours. Our Christmas hours are as follows:

*Monday 24th December - 9AM-12PM
Tuesday 25th December - Closed
Wednesday 26th December - Closed
Thursday 27th December - 9AM-5:30PM
Friday 28th December - 9AM-5:30PM
Saturday 29th December - 9AM-12PM
Sunday 30th December - Closed
Monday 31st December - 9AM-3:00PM
Tuesday 1st January - Closed*

We'd like to say thank you again to all those who have come to us for quotations and those who went on cover.

From all the team at AIB, we wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year!

Best Regards

AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

